# Monitor malfunction



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

More likely the button or switch . My not just set it once and use operating volume control or the keyboard. Both windows and Mac OS allow OS manipulation of the volume and most keyboards have some kind of volume function .


----------



## clawlan (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd but a cheap set of PC speakers and not have to worry about the monitor ones.


----------



## Diago T Jones (May 6, 2016)

It looks like a button issue. Have you tried with another set of speakers? Most probably the issue won't occur with another speaker set


----------

